# A fantastic photographer from my home town



## sashbar (Jul 29, 2013)

?ollection « The Northern Capital « ?????????? « Alexander Petrosyan


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, some of them are great while the rest are merely excellent.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 29, 2013)

Like is not strong enough for this set of outstanding photo's. I have added them to my  list to review.


----------



## timor (Jul 30, 2013)

I have trouble to connect to that website (from work computer, maybe from home will be better).


----------



## timor (Aug 1, 2013)

Works from home. Very interesting photography.


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful.  It was a pleasure to look through his work.


----------



## aspiring (Sep 6, 2013)

wow! beautiful captures!


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 6, 2013)

he may want to contact his ISP to find out if his site has been hacked.

[h=1]This Page Cannot Be Displayed[/h]    Based on your corporate access policies, this web site ( ?ollection « The Northern Capital « ?????????? « Alexander Petrosyan ) has been blocked because it has been determined by Web Reputation Filters to be a security threat to your computer or the corporate network. This web site has been associated with malware/spyware.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 6, 2013)

works for me...


----------



## tradetanglong (Sep 10, 2013)

This is you hometown? I can't believe it, they are so beautiful, they are very nice.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

tradetanglong said:


> This is you hometown? I can't believe it, they are so beautiful, they are very nice.



Well, not only that, I lived in the central part of the city, so most of the places shown here were withing the walking distance.  Some nostalgic images there.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 11, 2013)

Now that's how composition is done! Wow!


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Now that's how composition is done! Wow!



and this guy says he does not do portraits or any studio work because he is not creative enough..


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 13, 2013)

Id go track this guy down and follow him around for a few years.


----------

